# Just a normal morning stroll down GORGEOUS



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG. Totally jelly.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never seen water so blue


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

imagine if we were all kicking it like this


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> imagine if we were all kicking it like this


shoot that's an every summer event around here!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

You're in Florida correct? 

very jealous, unless it's hurricane season.. Then i'll stay in Houston and take my chances


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

yep, NW FL 

shoot again!! hurricane party!!! generator and beer


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

When we get hurricanes it's like the end of the world. I guess we just aren't as equipped to handle them like Florida.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

yeah but we can say the same here about our ice storm,, it was the end of life as we knew it.. No one was prepared for that shyte


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

same here, they announced "freezing rain" and "icy conditions" one morning and all the schools were shut down, flights were all delayed, and the news was advising everyone to stay off the roads. The city just isn't prepared to handle icy roads, i'm like damn yall know a freeze is coming, get some salt here and fix it!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

im jealous..  like don't want to ever look at your picture threads kind of jealous lol.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> imagine if we were all kicking it like this


although this is actually how we do it...


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

wow, i need to move...


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

this is our glorious Galveston beach water >___< barf.
it smells as gross as it looks


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> same here, they announced "freezing rain" and "icy conditions" one morning and all the schools were shut down, flights were all delayed, and the news was advising everyone to stay off the roads. The city just isn't prepared to handle icy roads, i'm like damn yall know a freeze is coming, get some salt here and fix it!


End of the world ice lmao. We get ice anywhere from end of November into March. We just had some last weekend. It's normal here. Go to school work everything. You guys are just wusses 



HeavyJeep said:


> yeah but we can say the same here about our ice storm,, it was the end of life as we knew it.. No one was prepared for that shyte


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if it snows 100miles away our schools close, and aint nobody going to work.

it used to be only our summers, now we are stating to get yahoo's from all over, staying year round, and i dont like it,

come and spend your money then

GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh 13 days . 13 days til I can lounge on the beach.... lol UGH I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! It didnt get about 27 today. SUCKS!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow gorgeous.


----------

